# Sorry for ranting...but...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am sorry feel like I'm constantly ranting but...



> Hi
> for sale are the most adorable baby rabbits as you can see from the pictures.
> they are just over 5weeks old.
> mothers expecting again so these have to go as i havnt got the space.
> ...


This has peed me off! 5 weeks old!!!!!!!!!!!! And mother preggers again! :nono:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

thats what rabbits do


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh for F sake!! Stuff like this should be considered as animal cruelty and I dont understand why its not!! Where are the buns located? If it was local to me, I can honestly say I wouldnt be able to help myself from maybe stealing mum!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Where are the buns hun?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

borderer said:


> thats what rabbits do


Haha wow really??????????????



Petitepuppet said:


> Oh for F sake!! Stuff like this should be considered as animal cruelty and I dont understand why its not!! Where are the buns located? If it was local to me, I can honestly say I wouldnt be able to help myself from maybe stealing mum!





B3rnie said:


> Where are the buns hun?


I know is awful! They are in Dewsbury, Bradford area.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

A bit far for me then as I don't drive


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Disgusting..

How stupid to leave the male in or mate them against on purpose


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats awful! chucking out 5 week old babies to make room for some more  If they need the room then why let her mate again?????


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> If they need the room then why let her mate again?????


My thoughts exactly! Money!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh my days, 5 weeks old, those bunnies are going to need LOTS of extra care without mum poor poor things


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Exactly it's disgusting. Poor babies and poor poor mum! If anyone can help or wants to rant at the person I can PM the link so let me know. They're not that far from me but I can't and won't pay £70 for them!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well.... i found the add, i have emailed to see if they will put the welfare of the rabbits first.
if they agree to give the rabbits up we can then figure out who has space for what


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> well.... i found the add, i have emailed to see if they will put the welfare of the rabbits first.
> if they agree to give the rabbits up we can then figure out who has space for what


Haha guess it wasn't too hard following recent posts  Let me know what they say. xx


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope you manage to do something about this, good luck to you. :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> well.... i found the add, i have emailed to see if they will put the welfare of the rabbits first.
> if they agree to give the rabbits up we can then figure out who has space for what


I dunno why, but I have a funny feeling that she won't give two hoots about the babies welfare, if she cared then mum wouldn't be pregnant again 

Hope she lets them go so we can help 

(dunno why I said she, I just have a feeling that it will be lol)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha guess it wasn't too hard following recent posts  Let me know what they say. xx


google just loves me


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well, they never emailed me back, and the add has been removed


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope they found a good home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> well, they never emailed me back, and the add has been removed


Lets hope we taught them a lesson they may actually learn from!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Lets hope we taught them a lesson they may actually learn from!


So long as they're not in [email protected] they should be in good hands, hopefully

I know how it feels. The owner of my kitten has just announced on facebook that Ivy's mother is pregnant again! Can't be doing with all this backyard breeding


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Idiots, so many people using their animals to make a few quid, make you sick


----------



## Lillylou (Apr 21, 2011)

I emailed as they are right by me but said i wouldn't be paying for them and i got this response

_Hi
they dont need thier mother to survive as they dont drink from her any longer, and about leaving thier nest at 8weeks thats nor correct as i spoke to pet store and they said 5weeks before you can let them out of the hutch.
these are over 5weeks old and i dont see a problem selling them.
thanks for your concern._


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lillylou said:


> I emailed as they are right by me but said i wouldn't be paying for them and i got this response
> 
> _Hi
> they dont need thier mother to survive as they dont drink from her any longer, and about leaving thier nest at 8weeks thats nor correct as i spoke to pet store and they said 5weeks before you can let them out of the hutch.
> ...


That is all flaming lies!!! And the facts are wrong!!! Disgusting!!!!! Makes me sooooooooooooo angry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lillylou said:


> I emailed as they are right by me but said i wouldn't be paying for them and i got this response
> 
> _Hi
> they dont need thier mother to survive as they dont drink from her any longer, and about leaving thier nest at 8weeks thats nor correct as i spoke to pet store and they said 5weeks before you can let them out of the hutch.
> ...


we all know pet stores know EVERYTHING right 
they are absolute idiots i feel so so so sorry for the poor buns


----------



## Lillylou (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah i emailed her back something similar and suggested speaking to the RSPCA to clarify for the sake of the rabbits, had no response though.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i just cant understand anyone keeping buck and doe together when doe has kits unless they did it intentionly very irrisponceable sorry for spelling not good at that


----------



## whippetman (Apr 22, 2011)

this is really out of order, how selfish:nono:


----------



## ScorpioD (Apr 23, 2011)

Disgusting. This is practically on my doorstep too


----------

